

Chilling Effect, Next Steps, Final Steps, Hope - angersock
http://www.popehat.com/2014/03/21/chilling-effect-next-steps-final-steps-hope/

======
angersock
Original paper here:

[http://warrantless.org/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/Surveillan...](http://warrantless.org/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/Surveillance_Search.pdf)

(curiously, the linked article's link to the abstract says it cannot be
found.)

